# Northern Snakeheads should be killed if caught.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

*









The above pic shows the difference between the bowfin and the snakehead. There is an obvious difference. 

They belong in a frying pan - NOT THE POTOMAC!

Or any other Maryland fishing spot. opcorn:

These are some pics of recently caught Snakeheads. 









Steve Soherr

















James Berry









Captain Dan McClarren

DNR RESPONSE: Thanks for helping us to lower the population size of this invasive species in Maryland. Drop us info on the catch with a picture that clearly shows the fish is dead every time you kill one, and you’ll get entered again fs for helping out the bass population and the Potomac River ecosystem!
http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/fishingreport/log.asp?q=&p=2&amnt=10

http://snakeheadpro.com/






Snakeheads fight like monsters! Good luck!

Scott
*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd say we have the beginning of an excellent fishery. Anyone know of any guides that are targeting snakeheads? If an 18" snakehead will take a 9" LM I've got a whole arsnel of lures waiting for them.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> I'd say we have the beginning of an excellent fishery. Anyone know of any guides that are targeting snakeheads? If an 18" snakehead will take a 9" LM I've got a whole arsnel of lures waiting for them.


Cat, I have been trying to find out info on how to fish for them. No luck. 

These fish taste great. I would love to get one!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw a thing on Discovery, or Animal Planet where the guys were paddling down this slow river in Asia casting at bubbles that were rising to the surface of the water.
The guide said that the Snakeheads release a stream of bubbles from their swim bladder for some reason.
Of course the bubbles in the local rivers could also be from rotting matter on the bottom too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> I saw a thing on Discovery, or Animal Planet where the guys were paddling down this slow river in Asia casting at bubbles that were rising to the surface of the water.
> The guide said that the Snakeheads release a stream of bubbles from their swim bladder for some reason.
> Of course the bubbles in the local rivers could also be from rotting matter on the bottom too.


Good tip. I hear that they like frogs. Maybe a frog lure?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete I'd fish them the same way I fish for LM Bass in Middle River and Dundee Creek. My boat is too big to trailer and I gave away my 12' aluminum semi-v w/7hp kicker so that's why I'm looking for a good guide. Weve got to do it Scott.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Pete I'd fish them the same way I fish for LM Bass in Middle River and Dundee Creek. My boat is too big to trailer and I gave away my 12' aluminum semi-v w/7hp kicker so that's why I'm looking for a good guide. Weve got to do it Scott.


You should have gave that 12' semi-v to Stink Pete! It would have looked good on top of my van!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> You should have gave that 12' semi-v to Stink Pete! It would have looked good on top of my van!


Sorry Scott but that was pre Pier&Surf days.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

There is a guide on the Potomac that goes after monster catfish, and he has targeted snakeheads as well. He spoke at the last dcmssa meeting. Mike Starret is his name. I'm pretty sure he's a member here as well. I know he's booked up solid for a while though.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/member.php?13829-captmikestarrett


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Pretty much any LM lure close to the shoreline has been gettin' 'em @ Duck Pond. I've seen some monsters come out of there this season.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

1fishinmusician said:


> Pretty much any LM lure close to the shoreline has been gettin' 'em @ Duck Pond. I've seen some monsters come out of there this season.


I was there today ...I didn't hit anything but this small family was killing the crappies off the bridge (spillway) on live minnows...The Gars are spawning right now I think that's the reason I couldn't get bit they were in the way 

I did see two nice ones at the marina both under the floating dock...I toss to them but struck out
Like 1fishinmusician fish for bass and you will get bit


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Good tip. I hear that they like frogs. Maybe a frog lure?


Topwaters like buzzbaits and frogs are supposedly the best lures for them, I bet spinnerbaits, big jerkbaits, big cranks, and the whole muskie arsenal would kill em'.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks, I know about Capt. Mike Starret.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

They are also thick in the Occuquan. If you can gain access to the pools where the water falls they're there. Spro frogs, fluke or jerk shad on jig head.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dena said:


> I saw a thing on Discovery, or Animal Planet where the guys were paddling down this slow river in Asia casting at bubbles that were rising to the surface of the water.
> The guide said that the Snakeheads release a stream of bubbles from their swim bladder for some reason.
> Of course the bubbles in the local rivers could also be from rotting matter on the bottom too.


they release the bubbles during spawning and after as a deterent to predators trying to eat the fry,don't know if they do this in the potomac seeing as they're the top fish on the food chain,


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Waste of time trying to eradicate them. Might as well make sport of it. I'd take snakehead over bass any day of the week. (both as a sport fish, and a food fish) 

Has anyone every actually seen one of those ecosystem doom and gloom scenarios come to fruition? Just curious...


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Well said Solid7  .


----------



## swingard (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm all for fishing for snakeheads like any other gamefish. As for doom and gloom happening... Silver Carp out west.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

swingard said:


> Silver Carp out west.


If by "out west" you mean midwest, I have to point out that there is a commercial market for them...


----------



## swingard (Nov 3, 2010)

Correct Solid7, 
I was referring to the midwest, specifically the Mississippi river basin, and even more specifically the Illinois River. I will not generalize my statements as much in the future. Also, although a small segment of the commercial fishing market is dedicated to them (most sales ocurring in urban areas with large asian populations), the commercial value of this fish is no where near the commercial value of the fisheries it has detroyed so far. I must also point out that it has been listed under the Lacey Act since 2007, with many midwest states, as well as the federal government dumping millions of dollars into research to eradicate this fish, as opposed to expanding the commercial fishing or marketing opportunities of this fish.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

No way we can eradicate them. We need to keep them in check, though.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> No way we can eradicate them. We need to keep them in check, though.


One fish at a time.

Every ecosystem needs to be challenged once in awhile. Everything came from somewhere else, anyway.

I should know.... I live in Florida.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> One fish at a time.
> 
> Every ecosystem needs to be challenged once in awhile. Everything came from somewhere else, anyway.
> 
> I should know.... I live in Florida.


Just curious, how is the snakehead prob down there? I don't believe the problem up here will ever be that bad - too many fisherman.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Just curious, how is the snakehead prob down there? I don't believe the problem up here will ever be that bad - too many fisherman.


It's not a problem at all, if you ask me. There is actually a mini-economy that revolves around the snakeheads. Like all other fish, there are guides, and people pay some pretty good $ to catch them. (not to mention the tackle shops and outfitters) They taste good, fight hard, and command respect.

There are so many other invasive species in Florida, it doesn't really matter. They can say what they like, but whatever displaces whatever else, I am quite sure that it is going to work out just fine, in the long run. 

We also have several varieties of cichlids (not the least of which are Oscars) which make some bad-ass fishing fun. A little further south, you get Peacock bass. All of these are invasive, and all of these species draw people here to fish. I have met people from as far away as Michigan coming to fish the invasives, and I am sure there are some who come from farther.

Apart from that, I don't see any disastrous impact. Still plenty of the Florida Hybrid bass lurking about.

And by the way - you are talking about the sport fishing capital of North America down here. No way you Northern boys have as many fishermen as we have down this way.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> It's not a problem at all, if you ask me. There is actually a mini-economy that revolves around the snakeheads. Like all other fish, there are guides, and people pay some pretty good $ to catch them. (not to mention the tackle shops and outfitters) They taste good, fight hard, and command respect.
> 
> There are so many other invasive species in Florida, it doesn't really matter. They can say what they like, but whatever displaces whatever else, I am quite sure that it is going to work out just fine, in the long run.
> 
> ...


Make no mistake, Florida is a HELL of a lot bigger than MD, with less people! You have much better fishing in part, because of this. We don't have much of a season to speak of from Dec-March. I think Florida kicks our ass when it comes to fishing!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The doom and gloom is just not true. Most snakeheads have killie monnows in them and mice or frogs. Oddly LGMouth are enjoying the many fry the snakehead puts out. Yellow perch and white perch eat them up. Crappie even like them. 
The LGMouth population has never been better BTW.
They are a great gamefish to catch and eat. 

Last year we hooked 15 or so and only 2 came to the boat.. they are much bigger now. 
In 2009 I landed 9 and lost only 4. 

To target them you will need to wade thru 20 LGMouth or so first.. TRAGEDY...

Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*solid7* said "_There are so many other invasive species in Florida, it doesn't really matter._" Do the 2 legged invasive species matter?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

catman said:


> Do the 2 legged invasive species matter?


Which ones did you think I was talking about?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

solid7 said:


> Which ones did you think I was talking about?


 I really enjoy seeing a fellow fisherman with a good sence of humor. That's what makes this forum so great.


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

For snakeheads try DC the Potomac and the Tidal Basin. PM if you need more info. DC license is $13. Where is the Duck Pond?

MC out!


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

I've seen them all throughout the Occoquan, and I've seen a handful caught in the Potomac near Belle View Marina (VA side...around the first bend). Snakeheads seem to act like a NOVA Musky (just made that up). They prefer 2-9' off the banks, hide under brush or river chum (that crap that floats on the topwater). They hang in packs and definitely hit SR7 Shad Raps and any other minnow lookalike (albino/silver 4" sassy shads on light jig heads work for some (not me) also). Kinda finicky at times. I've watched lures hit them in the mouth and not strike, and I've had them tear up a bottom rigged half-dead river herring until they took it off the hook completely. I've caught (and eaten of course) a handful, all from the calm pools off the rapids at the Occoquan headwater (by the dam).

I work for the US Fish n Wildlife Service, so I hang with biologists and state DGIF folks. While they still could prove to be detrimental to the fishery, they so far have not made much of a discernible impact. I love 'em. HUGE. Tasty. Beautiful. Strong. I wouldn't be opposed to them knocking largemouths and bluecats out of the area. It'll never happen, but...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Slogg, have you seen any caught from shore? I've taken my share of LM from shore, are the SH any different?


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Mad Chummer said:


> For snakeheads try DC the Potomac and the Tidal Basin. PM if you need more info. DC license is $13. Where is the Duck Pond?
> 
> MC out!


Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary aka Duck Pond is @ the north end of Reagan National Airport off the southbound lanes of the GW Parkway.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone heard of snakeheads OUTSIDE of the Potomac? I can well imagine, with the low salinity, that they will be on the move. They will soon be in Baltimore, the Tank, South, Magothy, etc...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm totally facinated with the thought of catching a 10# SH. I'd love to someday see them in the Middle River area. We have a very healthy population of tidal large mouth bass so the SH's would thrive there also.

Pete I spoke with one of top notch BASS guides who targets SH's about a trip in 
September. Do you think you might be interested? I can PM you the details.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Make no mistake, Florida is a HELL of a lot bigger than MD, with less people! You have much better fishing in part, because of this. We don't have much of a season to speak of from Dec-March. I think Florida kicks our ass when it comes to fishing!


Having lived in both FL and MD I can say with authority MD fishing doesn't even begin to compare with FL fishing


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tracker16 said:


> Having lived in both FL and MD I can say with authority MD fishing doesn't even begin to compare with FL fishing


Never lived in MD, but I have a hard time believing that there are too many places anywhere with better fishing than FL... 

Having said that, I think I am going to look into doing some snakehead fishing soon. Gotta drive for them from where I live, but I don't mind. And for those who believe that they should be killed when caught, I have to agree. They should also be filleted, and prepared in a nice setting.


----------

